# How to kill Dubia Roach Colony - Humanely



## amazing_gecko

After 6 months of trying to eradicate a fruit fly infestation I've come to the conclusion that the only way to be sure is to destroy the colony and start again. It pains me to do this and will be a considerable expense but is the only way to be sure 100%.

I've tried numerous deep cleans, sticky traps and even tried to seal the cupboard doors so they couldn't fly in but the eggs and maggots were always appearing  and I realised that when I clean them out the eggs are actually *STICKING TO THE ROACHES!* Hence my dilemma. Drastic action is needed.

Please can anyone suggest a humane way to get rid of a contaminated roach colony?

I know freezing will be suggested but bear in mine this is a sizeable colony! If I could find a way to freeze them all in one go any ideas how long it takes to kill them as they're hardy little buggers!

Thanks
James


----------



## vukic

Have you tried staving the roaches of wet food and increasing air flow?? The roaches can survive a month ish without water.. And since fruit flies life cycle is fairly short it should kill them off pretty easily?? Plus they need humidity to pupate and for the maggots to survive.. Drying out may just do it.. Roaches won't be keen on it but it should work.. 

If your set on destroying them.. You could A - send them to me... Lol.. I keep mantids so fruit flies would save me breeding my own.. Lol.. Or B - empty the lot into a thick black bag and throw them in the freezer...

Hope this helps

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ConnorTrussell

vukic said:


> Have you tried staving the roaches of wet food and increasing air flow?? The roaches can survive a month ish without water.. And since fruit flies life cycle is fairly short it should kill them off pretty easily?? Plus they need humidity to pupate and for the maggots to survive.. Drying out may just do it.. Roaches won't be keen on it but it should work..
> 
> If your set on destroying them.. You could A - send them to me... Lol.. I keep mantids so fruit flies would save me breeding my own.. Lol.. Or B - empty the lot into a thick black bag and throw them in the freezer...
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


I agree with this before you do something that could be fixed

Take everything away from the colony and let it be a stakeout (which the roaches will win)


----------



## vukic

ConnorTrussell said:


> I agree with this before you do something that could be fixed
> 
> Take everything away from the colony and let it be a stakeout (which the roaches will win)


Definitely.. Full clean with fresh egg crate... I'm tempted to say keep them warmer too.. It'll speed up the fruit fly life cycle.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ConnorTrussell

vukic said:


> Definitely.. Full clean with fresh egg crate... I'm tempted to say keep them warmer too.. It'll speed up the fruit fly life cycle..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Yes that could help


----------



## JRB 89

I know nothing of either roaches nor fruit flies so the above info sounds good, try to have a standoff and see if the roaches can win. failing that, double bag them and... brick? :whistling2:


----------



## vukic

JRB 89 said:


> I know nothing of either roaches nor fruit flies so the above info sounds good, try to have a standoff and see if the roaches can win. failing that, double bag them and... brick? :whistling2:


Roaches are amazing.. I remember watching a nature documentary as a kid... And they said that if there was a nucular or nuclear??? war roaches would survive it.. Lol.. 

Likely to be as big as a car and be able to talk..... That's if you read/watch marvel.. ;-)

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ConnorTrussell

JRB 89 said:


> I know nothing of either roaches nor fruit flies so the above info sounds good, try to have a standoff and see if the roaches can win. failing that, double bag them and... brick? :whistling2:


I believe the roaches will win...

And no not with the brick, they won't die, the little things last ages when squashed or without a head

Double bag them, freeze for 48 hours, burn or dispose


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

yer burn them..... fire is GOOD :mf_dribble:


----------



## amazing_gecko

vukic said:


> Have you tried staving the roaches of wet food and increasing air flow?? The roaches can survive a month ish without water.. And since fruit flies life cycle is fairly short it should kill them off pretty easily?? Plus they need humidity to pupate and for the maggots to survive.. Drying out may just do it.. Roaches won't be keen on it but it should work..
> 
> If your set on destroying them.. You could A - send them to me... Lol.. I keep mantids so fruit flies would save me breeding my own.. Lol.. Or B - empty the lot into a thick black bag and throw them in the freezer...
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for that tip, it's given me a glimmer of hope! I know I've had an issue with humidity which never helps so I'll remove all the wet food for a couple of weeks and perform yet another deep clean :banghead:

Just been looking at the life cycle of fruit flies - 8-10 days @ 30C/85F. 

Thanks for all your suggestions. This is probably my best and last shot at cracking this. I think you've covered everything short of calling in the army! :war:


----------



## ConnorTrussell

amazing_gecko said:


> Thanks for that tip, it's given me a glimmer of hope! I know I've had an issue with humidity which never helps so I'll remove all the wet food for a couple of weeks and perform yet another deep clean :banghead:
> 
> Just been looking at the life cycle of fruit flies - 8-10 days @ 30C/85F.
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions. This is probably my best and last shot at cracking this. I think you've covered everything short of calling in the army! :war:


Lol good luck mate!

I hate hearing about someone having to terminate a colony, especially as I know how costly and timely they are


----------



## vukic

amazing_gecko said:


> Thanks for that tip, it's given me a glimmer of hope! I know I've had an issue with humidity which never helps so I'll remove all the wet food for a couple of weeks and perform yet another deep clean :banghead:
> 
> Just been looking at the life cycle of fruit flies - 8-10 days @ 30C/85F.
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions. This is probably my best and last shot at cracking this. I think you've covered everything short of calling in the army! :war:


Shouldn't be too bad... Think of the bright side... Could all be done n dusted in 10-15 days.. ;-)

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amazing_gecko

Well, it's over 2 weeks since they ate or drank anything and I still have larvae crawling around.

I've found that the larvae actually survive on dead roaches and as I always have a few dead floating around they always have a food source.

What should I try next?

James


----------



## ConnorTrussell

amazing_gecko said:


> Well, it's over 2 weeks since they ate or drank anything and I still have larvae crawling around.
> 
> I've found that the larvae actually survive on dead roaches and as I always have a few dead floating around they always have a food source.
> 
> What should I try next?
> 
> James


Sieve out the big ones, then leave the small ones and larvae things in, then freeze them and start again with your big ones


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> Roaches are amazing.. I remember watching a nature documentary as a kid... And they said that if there was a nucular or nuclear??? war roaches would survive it.. Lol..
> 
> Likely to be as big as a car and be able to talk..... That's if you read/watch marvel.. ;-)
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Have I ever told my theory about the success of the human race? People think man is so successful because of his big brain and technology, but I reckon we are successful for exactly the same reasons as rats and cockroaches; we can live practically anywhere, we can eat practically anything, and we breed like crazy! That is all.


----------



## amazing_gecko

ConnorTrussell said:


> Sieve out the big ones, then leave the small ones and larvae things in, then freeze them and start again with your big ones


Thanks, I may resort to sieving the best out as you say but I'm still nervous that I'll miss one of those pesky eggs or larvae that stick to them!


----------



## Dragon Farm

Ron Magpie said:


> Have I ever told my theory about the success of the human race? People think man is so successful because of his big brain and technology, but I reckon we are successful for exactly the same reasons as rats and cockroaches; we can live practically anywhere, we can eat practically anything, and we breed like crazy! That is all.


It is not just a theory. It is the truth !


----------



## vukic

Dragon Farm said:


> It is not just a theory. It is the truth !


It is... Were a virus! Lol

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## amazing_gecko

Well, after another 6 weeks of battling the infestation I've drastically culled my colony wiping out the bulk of the problem and just leaving my best stock. I examined each one by hand, kept the clean ones and froze the rest. However, I'm still finding the odd fly larvae but no way near as bad as it was. Despite this, I don't think I can continue breeding roaches, it's cost me too much in time and work. If anyone is interested in buying my colony off me with the risk of some flies hitching a ride then message me and maybe we can come to some arrangement.

The colony is about 350 strong - 220 adult females and large to medium making up the rest.

Cheers
James


----------



## vukic

I'll be interested..  what you looking for.. 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK

Im so sorry to hear this as I had them a while ago.
I breed a lot of beetles and when keeping 100+ adult beetles it attracts flys from all the jelly and fruit I feed them.

vukic be careful with putting them near any of your other colonys.
I had them in 2010 and I could not get rid of them. It took a year and about 3 colonys because I didn't want to loose one colony:bash: they spread like butter even with no water or heat they still find a way.
No matter how much you clean them if the maggots are inside a living roach slowly eating it you will always move the problem to the next setup.

My advice is to get them away from any heat like a viv as when there is no colony they will move into your viv and lay eggs under water bowls or bark/soil what ever you may have.

If someone does buy them Use them as a feeder or put them in a cold room for 2-3 months if any survive move all the roaches to a clean tub and start again this is the only way you will get rid of the flies.


----------



## tropicaljoey

i had to get rid of 15 males not too long ago of my dubias, i put them in the freezer, 5 minutes later they were dead, quick and easy


----------

